# Tattler Lids - 24 hr sale Dec 13th



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

In case anyone was in the market for some Tattler Lids (I love mine). This is from Facebook:

*Tattler Reusable Canning Lids
*

Tomorrow is Friday the 13th, so we're announcing a one day, MIDNIGHT MADNESS, Christmas sale!!

This was very unplanned, and in the spirit of Christmas, EVERYTHING will be 50% off for 24 hours!

50% OFF EVERYTHING!!!

That's right 50% off our regular prices. There will probably never be a sale like this, so tell your friends and get yours as well!
*
YOU MUST USE COUPON CODE "madness" during checkout!*


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I've been waiting for a sale so I could get some to try out! Though I might end up with more than I would have ordered otherwise since this is an awesome sale. :heh:


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how many I need for a lifetime. I know I will never see a better price.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I just saw they have jar openers ($3)! I've never seen those, but my kids have trouble opening jars sometimes.....so that's a neat tool. Getting my 70 yr old Mom one for Christmas, too....especially when you add 50% off,


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. The coupon worked, hope the lids do too!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I stocked up. So excited! I hope to never have to purchase lids again.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You probably won't have to buy lids again, but the rubber gaskets don't seem to last long. Too late to buy extras now, though.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> You probably won't have to buy lids again, but the rubber gaskets don't seem to last long. Too late to buy extras now, though.


how are your rubber gaskets getting damaged? 

The set I have in rotation have been through a lot of cycles of use and I haven't seen much wear and tear, so far.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I used my Tattler lids canning rabbit this week. They worked well.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I really don't know what is going on with the rubber seals. They go on the jars just fine,but somehow, during the canning process, they get stretched. Stretched so big that they won't fit the lid anymore. I probably get 5-8% like that.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting. May be worth reaching out to the company and seeing if they have had any others report issues along those lines.

My wife uses the rubber gaskets to seal a quart Ball jar on her blender for morning smoothies. A couple have gotten damaged that way!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I put my order in a week ago and received and immediate order confirmation. However, as of yet I haven't had an "your order has shipped" notice.

Has anybody that placed a "madness" order received their lids or a shipping notice?


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I have only received the order confirmation as well. I ordered about mid-day, so I'm guessing they got overwhelmed with more orders than they thought they were going to get. Also, they probably got more quantity in the orders they got too since it was a half off sale. I'm not going to get too worried yet since I didn't order mine as a gift (well it was a gift to myself! ound and this time of year, companies and shipping seem to take a little bit longer to complete. Now if it gets to be 3-4 weeks and no word yet, then I'd consider dropping them an email, esp since I'm sure they have charged me for them! 

This is my first time ordering from them, so perhaps they don't send out a shipping tracking number? Maybe someone with experience on their shipping will chime in to help with that.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I ordered a couple boxes in the past. I don't think they do tracking, If I remember correctly.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> I really don't know what is going on with the rubber seals. They go on the jars just fine,but somehow, during the canning process, they get stretched. Stretched so big that they won't fit the lid anymore. I probably get 5-8% like that.


I haven't had this issue. Maybe you're using wide gaskets on regular jars or overtightening your bands?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

About shipments of orders:

I follow Tattler on Facebook. They have an overwhelming response to their sale (kind of blew their mind!). Anyways they are trying to get to orders out as fast as they can, but they are backed-up. Of the responses I read on Facebook most people are completly understanding and telling them to "take their time" we understand waiting a little longer for our shipments and double that with the holidays....

Usually I get my order within 2 weeks, I'm betting it may be 3-4 weeks this time a around.

If I catch any more updates of Facebook....I'll pass them along.


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I suspected as much but forgot completely about their facebook page since I don't have an account. I'm sure there are more people here who appreciate your update! Thank you.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the note. I just sit here and twiddle my thumbs!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I did notice mine shipped! Excited to get them!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I have used my tattler lids for a couple years now and have had no trouble at all. I bought a case of 500 and used over half of them. If you are using the correct size band with the correct lid and having this problem, contact the company and they may be able to help you. 
For the rest if you have not used these lids yet I think you will love them. Just remember do not tighten the ring until they are processed. Enjoy...




suitcase_sally said:


> I really don't know what is going on with the rubber seals. They go on the jars just fine,but somehow, during the canning process, they get stretched. Stretched so big that they won't fit the lid anymore. I probably get 5-8% like that.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

mine came in the mail tday


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Got shipping notice yesterday, should be here tomorrow!

I didn't realize these folks are just an hour and a half away north of me.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Just updating...

I never got a "they shipped" e-mail, but I got an update e-mail from UPS a 2 days ago saying my shipment was "stuck" in weather. Took me till last night to realize the "stuck" package are my lids (we couldn't think of anything we waiting for). So for those of you still waiting, they are still coming....but possible stuck in weather. It looks like mine shipped out on 30 Dec.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Just a side note on the weather delays. We ordered a new Roku box on the 3rd and when checking the tracking yesterday saw that it had been diverted to Hawaii from California due to weather.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Got mine on Tuesday.


----------

